# My Horrible Morning:( UPDATE pg 7, 11 & 13!!!



## oOskittlesOo

Well where do I start.. 
I got woken up at 4am this morning by FOB coming over to "hang out" and woke me up.. I got up and he went into the bathroom n I heard him lighting a cigerette and I didn't believe him at all so I got up and opened the bathroom door to see him in there smoking heroin :wacko:
I called him a liar and he started freaking out on me and went and got a broom stick that had broken in half.. He came in and started hitting me with it, in the legs, and throwing things at me like a lotion bottle, shoes, anything he could basically.. 
I tried to grab my phone n call my mom n he snatched the phone out of my hand and started calling me a lazy worthless bitch and said I'm goin to be a horrible mom and don't diserve to be a mom so he said he was going to hit me in the stomach and end it because I wouldn't delete my facebook or the bump pictures off of it.. 
This went on and off for 3 hours and I finally got to call my mom, who didn't answer.. Then he grabbed the phone again and told me he'd flush it down the toilet then texted her saying it was an accident..
I was crying and screaming because my dads hpuse is like 50 feet away but he didn't hear me :sad2:
Finally he gave up when I smashed his toes in the door and gave me the phone and I txted my mo saying I needed her and that it wasn't me who had texted her that it was him n he was starting drama and I was ready to come back home.. 
She came right over and I was waiting outside showed her my legs and where he had grabbed my mouth and she and my brother freaked the fuck out!!!! Started going off on him n he started crying!! Seriously?! 
I feel so dumb for caring but I felt bad when the cops came to arrest him. Why the hell does love suck so much.. I don't think I'll ever trust another guy again.. Which really hurts also.. 
Sorry for the ongoing drama from me but hopefully now that he'll be locked up for a while (hopefully a year) I won't have to deal with anymore shit and can have a happy and healthy stressfree pregnancy.. :hugs: is all I need..


----------



## preppymommy

Omg! that's horrible :( heroin!?! I dont know personally but I've heard that it's really common to feel pity/upset when your abuser has been arrested. Just know that if you EVER need anything I'm here :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> Omg! that's horrible :( heroin!?! I dont know personally but I've heard that it's really common to feel pity/upset when your abuser has been arrested. Just know that if you EVER need anything I'm here :)

Yeah it's a horrible drug, it's a bunc of chemicals people can smoke or shoot up. He smokes it. It's nasty.. Yeah I'm trying to not feel so horrible for him because he put it on himself he's just someone I love you know?? I need to get over it.. I really need you all so thanks for being there!!


----------



## emz_x

What he did was absolutely disgusting :( Please make sure you don't have anything more to do with him and don't let your baby near him without supervised access. That must have been so terrifying for you to go through. He could have done anything. I bet it was partially due to the heroin- it can have a horrific impact on a person's personality and it's extremely addictive. He was so stupid to even start taking it in the first place. So sorry for what you've been through :hugs:


----------



## 20102001

WTF?!

I've not followed your story properly since I'm not always in the teen section but I hope your ok, and not considering having this person in your child's life unless he makes some big, big changes!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> Omg! that's horrible :( heroin!?! I dont know personally but I've heard that it's really common to feel pity/upset when your abuser has been arrested. Just know that if you EVER need anything I'm here :)
> 
> Yeah it's a horrible drug, it's a bunc of chemicals people can smoke or shoot up. He smokes it. It's nasty.. Yeah I'm trying to not feel so horrible for him because he put it on himself he's just someone I love you know?? I need to get over it.. I really need you all so thanks for being there!!Click to expand...

aww no problem :flower: I dont know how it is in California but in Conneticut theres a window of time where you can get a restraining order without a court date and their might be special steps you can take to protect yourself and the baby, and I've heard of heroin but I've never heard of anyone who actually did it but it's like a hardcore drug..scary :nope:.


----------



## preppymommy

20102001 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> I've not followed your story properly since I'm not always in the teen section but I hope your ok, and not considering having this person in your child's life unless he makes some big, big changes!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

and even then I would only let him near him/her if it was very well supervised. This baby is lucky to have you as a mom :thumbup: no matter what his/her dad is like :)


----------



## lilym

You shouldn't feel bad at all. It's his own fault that he was arrested! Also, who is he to tell you that you don't deserve to be a mom or that you'll be a terrible mom? He's the one who doesn't deserve to have a kid and who, at this point, will make a terrible father! I'd just completely end it with him and stay away from him until he can get himself sorted out. Your baby definitely doesn't need to be around that. I'm so sorry for you, Skye. At least your mom came and got you.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

emz_x said:


> What he did was absolutely disgusting :( Please make sure you don't have anything more to do with him and don't let your baby near him without supervised access. That must have been so terrifying for you to go through. He could have done anything. I bet it was partially due to the heroin- it can have a horrific impact on a person's personality and it's extremely addictive. He was so stupid to even start taking it in the first place. So sorry for what you've been through :hugs:

Thanks Hun for the support.. :kiss:
my mom and I are starting to take picture of the bruises everyday, and press charges as full as we can. I can still press charges for child endangerment. 
My mom just talked to his, she cried because she couldn't believe he'd do that while I'm pregnant and she still wants to be part of the babys life n help me out. 
It was the scariest thing I've ever been through..
He always acts like that after he smokes that nasty shit!!! It's only when he's high, and I've told him Thats when he does it but he is addicted.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

20102001 said:


> WTF?!
> 
> I've not followed your story properly since I'm not always in the teen section but I hope your ok, and not considering having this person in your child's life unless he makes some big, big changes!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

THanks hunny<3 I'm alright just trying to stay stress free for the LO.. He won't be part of the babys life. I don't think he cares anyways!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> Omg! that's horrible :( heroin!?! I dont know personally but I've heard that it's really common to feel pity/upset when your abuser has been arrested. Just know that if you EVER need anything I'm here :)
> 
> Yeah it's a horrible drug, it's a bunc of chemicals people can smoke or shoot up. He smokes it. It's nasty.. Yeah I'm trying to not feel so horrible for him because he put it on himself he's just someone I love you know?? I need to get over it.. I really need you all so thanks for being there!!Click to expand...
> 
> aww no problem :flower: I dont know how it is in California but in Conneticut theres a window of time where you can get a restraining order without a court date and their might be special steps you can take to protect yourself and the baby, and I've heard of heroin but I've never heard of anyone who actually did it but it's like a hardcore drug..scary :nope:.Click to expand...

yeah since he has felony charges they'll approve my restraining order probably by the end of the week thank god!! They're going to give me free couciling and hopefully send him back to the Island he's from!


----------



## lilym

I'm so glad you're getting a restraining order against him. He needs to get out of your life and stay that way. Hoefully he can get help for his addiction so eventually he could have some sort of relationship with LO. How long as he been using?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilym said:


> You shouldn't feel bad at all. It's his own fault that he was arrested! Also, who is he to tell you that you don't deserve to be a mom or that you'll be a terrible mom? He's the one who doesn't deserve to have a kid and who, at this point, will make a terrible father! I'd just completely end it with him and stay away from him until he can get himself sorted out. Your baby definitely doesn't need to be around that. I'm so sorry for you, Skye. At least your mom came and got you.

I'm trying not to, I know I shouldn't. I guess it's true what they say, which I thought would NEVER be me.. That domestic abuse is something that makes you drawn to that person.. It's hard to get out but I prayed to god that I'd hae the power to leave and gods giving me that power. I just need to stay strong.. 
I'll never talk to him again, I'm not giving him any sort of custody and even if he fights it they'll make it supervised visits that I wot go to and my mom can being the baby to so I don't have to get sucked back in.. Thanks Lily<3


----------



## lilym

Skyebo said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> You shouldn't feel bad at all. It's his own fault that he was arrested! Also, who is he to tell you that you don't deserve to be a mom or that you'll be a terrible mom? He's the one who doesn't deserve to have a kid and who, at this point, will make a terrible father! I'd just completely end it with him and stay away from him until he can get himself sorted out. Your baby definitely doesn't need to be around that. I'm so sorry for you, Skye. At least your mom came and got you.
> 
> I'm trying not to, I know I shouldn't. I guess it's true what they say, which I thought would NEVER be me.. That domestic abuse is something that makes you drawn to that person.. It's hard to get out but I prayed to god that I'd hae the power to leave and gods giving me that power. I just need to stay strong..
> I'll never talk to him again, I'm not giving him any sort of custody and even if he fights it they'll make it supervised visits that I wot go to and my mom can being the baby to so I don't have to get sucked back in.. Thanks Lily<3Click to expand...

Yeah, it can become really bad if you get sucked in. Sometimes people even start protecting their abusers. Luckily you're getting out now.
I just can't believe this is happening to you. I feel stressed out enough just being pregnant, and I don't have to deal with anything like what you're going through. You're really strong to be able to deal with all of this.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

lilym said:


> I'm so glad you're getting a restraining order against him. He needs to get out of your life and stay that way. Hoefully he can get help for his addiction so eventually he could have some sort of relationship with LO. How long as he been using?

My moms my support and her friend Tara and my aunt Courtney, plus my little brother Jordan who said he's going to be the father figure so the baby gets a GOOD upbringing<3
I think he used before we got together and then started hanging out with the friends that did it about a year after we got together and has said he barley does it but I knew that was a lie.
Him lying about it today just finished it off for me! He had a small dick anyways fag ass little immature boy..

Sorry, gotta let it out<3 :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

> I'm trying not to, I know I shouldn't. I guess it's true what they say, which I thought would NEVER be me.. That domestic abuse is something that makes you drawn to that person.. It's hard to get out but I prayed to god that I'd hae the power to leave and gods giving me that power. I just need to stay strong..
> I'll never talk to him again, I'm not giving him any sort of custody and even if he fights it they'll make it supervised visits that I wot go to and my mom can being the baby to so I don't have to get sucked back in.. Thanks Lily<3
> Yeah, it can become really bad if you get sucked in. Sometimes people even start protecting their abusers. Luckily you're getting out now.
> I just can't believe this is happening to you. I feel stressed out enough just being pregnant, and I don't have to deal with anything like what you're going through. You're really strong to be able to deal with all of this.

I know I feel really lucky that I'm not one of the girls who's killed or ends up i'm the hospital.
Thanks, it feels good to hear possitive things after all the negative stuff he said.


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> emz_x said:
> 
> 
> What he did was absolutely disgusting :( Please make sure you don't have anything more to do with him and don't let your baby near him without supervised access. That must have been so terrifying for you to go through. He could have done anything. I bet it was partially due to the heroin- it can have a horrific impact on a person's personality and it's extremely addictive. He was so stupid to even start taking it in the first place. So sorry for what you've been through :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun for the support.. :kiss:
> my mom and I are starting to take picture of the bruises everyday, and press charges as full as we can. I can still press charges for child endangerment.
> My mom just talked to his, she cried because she couldn't believe he'd do that while I'm pregnant and she still wants to be part of the babys life n help me out.
> It was the scariest thing I've ever been through..
> He always acts like that after he smokes that nasty shit!!! It's only when he's high, and I've told him Thats when he does it but he is addicted.Click to expand...

ugh he doesnt deserve you or your baby! just stay away from him/anyone else who does it. Has he been arrested before? because it would be a huge step in court for you :kiss: also and I hate to ask because I'm pretty sure you havnt, you havnt been arrested right? because that's another thing they look at :hugs: hope it all works out!


----------



## lilym

Skyebo said:


> lilym said:
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you're getting a restraining order against him. He needs to get out of your life and stay that way. Hoefully he can get help for his addiction so eventually he could have some sort of relationship with LO. How long as he been using?
> 
> My moms my support and her friend Tara and my aunt Courtney, plus my little brother Jordan who said he's going to be the father figure so the baby gets a GOOD upbringing<3
> I think he used before we got together and then started hanging out with the friends that did it about a year after we got together and has said he barley does it but I knew that was a lie.
> Him lying about it today just finished it off for me! He had a small dick anyways fag ass little immature boy..
> 
> Sorry, gotta let it out<3 :haha:Click to expand...

At least you have some sort of support. 

Haha, he's not even worth your time!


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> Omg! that's horrible :( heroin!?! I dont know personally but I've heard that it's really common to feel pity/upset when your abuser has been arrested. Just know that if you EVER need anything I'm here :)
> 
> Yeah it's a horrible drug, it's a bunc of chemicals people can smoke or shoot up. He smokes it. It's nasty.. Yeah I'm trying to not feel so horrible for him because he put it on himself he's just someone I love you know?? I need to get over it.. I really need you all so thanks for being there!!Click to expand...
> 
> aww no problem :flower: I dont know how it is in California but in Conneticut theres a window of time where you can get a restraining order without a court date and their might be special steps you can take to protect yourself and the baby, and I've heard of heroin but I've never heard of anyone who actually did it but it's like a hardcore drug..scary :nope:.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah since he has felony charges they'll approve my restraining order probably by the end of the week thank god!! They're going to give me free couciling and hopefully send him back to the Island he's from!Click to expand...

Counceling is going to be HUGE, my moms a lawyer specializing in domestic abuse/child custody cases and I know that people who were in a relationship with someone with that personality have a really high chance of dating someone else with the same trait and the same goes for him-he might unknowingly date someone with your same behaviors/attitudes.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I haven't been arrested no, butthis is his 4th time in 3 years being arrested.. He'll be gone for a longgggg time, if he even gets to stay in the united states.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Wow that's really scary to me.. I hope that counciling will teach me what to kinda "look out for" because I never want that again, if I even date for years, I probably won't..

Lily- I agree. Lol, now I'll just get to be stress free n get to see my friends more.


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> Wow that's really scary to me.. I hope that counciling will teach me what to kinda "look out for" because I never want that again, if I even date for years, I probably won't..
> 
> Lily- I agree. Lol, now I'll just get to be stress free n get to see my friends more.

Yeah counceling is really good for a lot of people and they say that it's good to do more than the court appointed sessions


----------



## taylorxx

Skyebo said:


> I haven't been arrested no, butthis is his 4th time in 3 years being arrested.. He'll be gone for a longgggg time, if he even gets to stay in the united states.


Is he on probation??


----------



## Angel.Mummy

omg :O, are you okaay now, that musta been horrible :( 
sending big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## preppymommy

taylorxx said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been arrested no, butthis is his 4th time in 3 years being arrested.. He'll be gone for a longgggg time, if he even gets to stay in the united states.
> 
> 
> Is he on probation??Click to expand...

where's he from?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Wow that's really scary to me.. I hope that counciling will teach me what to kinda "look out for" because I never want that again, if I even date for years, I probably won't..
> 
> Lily- I agree. Lol, now I'll just get to be stress free n get to see my friends more.
> 
> Yeah counceling is really good for a lot of people and they say that it's good to do more than the court appointed sessionsClick to expand...

Well I'm glad someone knows how it all kinda works. <3


----------



## Rachyroux

Aghh sorry hun but he sounds like a scumbag. Stay well away and have you thought about a restraining order? you don't want someone who's off their face on heroin, who is happy to physically hurt women, near your child xx 

Edit; sorry hun just seen that you've applied for a restraining order. good on you. You don't need someone like that in you or your babies life. x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Taylor yeah he is, he's been charges with other things and out on probation for fighting!!
Shannon- thanks beautiful girl!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been arrested no, butthis is his 4th time in 3 years being arrested.. He'll be gone for a longgggg time, if he even gets to stay in the united states.
> 
> 
> Is he on probation??Click to expand...
> 
> where's he from?Click to expand...

Palau it's a micronesian island.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> Aghh sorry hun but he sounds like a scumbag. Stay well away and have you thought about a restraining order? you don't want someone who's off their face on heroin, who is happy to physically hurt women, near your child xx
> 
> Edit; sorry hun just seen that you've applied for a restraining order. good on you. You don't need someone like that in you or your babies life. x

I'M glad I'll be doing it alone now, I get to choose a name, everything. He is a scumbag!! He's dirt and trash. Thanks lovely :hugs:


----------



## BrEeZeY

:hugs: hun u have my number text anytime!!! so glad he is going away! i cant believe it!


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been arrested no, butthis is his 4th time in 3 years being arrested.. He'll be gone for a longgggg time, if he even gets to stay in the united states.
> 
> 
> Is he on probation??Click to expand...
> 
> where's he from?Click to expand...
> 
> Palau it's a micronesian island.Click to expand...

aww too bad he's an ass :( Micronesia is gorgeous! and I talked to my mom about your situation (hope you dont mind I just thought she could help since she specializes in these sorts of things) and she said you need to find a lawyer/public defender to represnt you and you need to find witnesses to other instances of abuse who can testify, she also said you can bring charges that would force him to pay for emotional/physical trama not just child support.


----------



## taylorxx

I'm sorry girl, I know what it's like to date someone like that. It's not fun.. :/ If he's on probation he'll probably be gone for awhile, HOPEFULLY. The justice system is so fucked up. I'm so glad you're okay and I wish you the best of luck hun xxxx


:hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

BrEeZeY said:


> :hugs: hun u have my number text anytime!!! so glad he is going away! i cant believe it!

Oh trust me Brea!!! I'll be texting you 24-7 for probably the rest of my life. LOL. 
I couldn't believe it either.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> aww too bad he's an ass :( Micronesia is gorgeous! and I talked to my mom about your situation (hope you dont mind I just thought she could help since she specializes in these sorts of things) and she said you need to find a lawyer/public defender to represnt you and you need to find witnesses to other instances of abuse who can testify, she also said you can bring charges that would force him to pay for emotional/physical trama not just child support.

no I don't mind at all. My moms calling the DA tomorrow morning since they won't have the case until them. It's hard since he has NO money whatsoever.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

taylorxx said:


> I'm sorry girl, I know what it's like to date someone like that. It's not fun.. :/ If he's on probation he'll probably be gone for awhile, HOPEFULLY. The justice system is so fucked up. I'm so glad you're okay and I wish you the best of luck hun xxxx
> 
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Hun! The cops said since he went away last time for 4 months for less then this he'll be charged much worse plus with my mom takig pictures of the bruises and pushing for the fullest prosicution he'll wither get send a packin or he'll be gone for atleast a year, maybe even prision..


----------



## Rachyroux

I think I told you by PM of my experience of a violent relationship. For me personally I hated the guy and still do, and never got into a relationship like that again. Because I knew in my head what I was looking for. Alot of these guys are controlling, play mind games, and very very jealous, they will text you all the time and check up on you. And sadly to say alot of them do some form of drugs (not always) 
Hope that helps slightly. You and your baby deserve a good man! :hugs: xx


----------



## emz_x

Skyebo said:


> emz_x said:
> 
> 
> What he did was absolutely disgusting :( Please make sure you don't have anything more to do with him and don't let your baby near him without supervised access. That must have been so terrifying for you to go through. He could have done anything. I bet it was partially due to the heroin- it can have a horrific impact on a person's personality and it's extremely addictive. He was so stupid to even start taking it in the first place. So sorry for what you've been through :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun for the support.. :kiss:
> my mom and I are starting to take picture of the bruises everyday, and press charges as full as we can. I can still press charges for child endangerment.
> My mom just talked to his, she cried because she couldn't believe he'd do that while I'm pregnant and she still wants to be part of the babys life n help me out.
> It was the scariest thing I've ever been through..
> He always acts like that after he smokes that nasty shit!!! It's only when he's high, and I've told him Thats when he does it but he is addicted.Click to expand...

No problem! And it's a great idea to take pictures. Get as much evidence as you can. You don't know how useful it could be :thumbup: I can't even begin to imagine how scary it must be. He needs to get off the heroin. Most people get so addicted that they start injecting it after only a few occasions of smoking it. I can't even believe that he'd risk his own baby's health by attacking you. That's just vile. And the things he said to you :nope:, so awful.


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> aww too bad he's an ass :( Micronesia is gorgeous! and I talked to my mom about your situation (hope you dont mind I just thought she could help since she specializes in these sorts of things) and she said you need to find a lawyer/public defender to represnt you and you need to find witnesses to other instances of abuse who can testify, she also said you can bring charges that would force him to pay for emotional/physical trama not just child support.
> 
> no I don't mind at all. My moms calling the DA tomorrow morning since they won't have the case until them. It's hard since he has NO money whatsoever.Click to expand...

that's good then :) ok so from what I'm hearing (my moms all fired up about your case :dohh:) is that in CA if he pleads guilty and is not deported he will be on formal probation for at least three years and a restraining order will be filed :) she also said that one of the most important things you can do is to write things down- any abuse ever, any time he's been bad to you or anyone else and find people without a criminal record to back you up and if there's any possibilty of him disputing your claims/trying for custody you need to find charactor witnesses for yourself and your family. Oh and depending on if he's here legally or not and if he has family here the state will most likely pay for it.


----------



## xSarahM

I'm so sorry to hear all that :( you dont deserve that at all!
and there's no way you'll be a horrible mum, i always see you posting and i think you're such a caring, kind person :blush: im you'll be an amazing mum!


----------



## taylorxx

Skyebo said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry girl, I know what it's like to date someone like that. It's not fun.. :/ If he's on probation he'll probably be gone for awhile, HOPEFULLY. The justice system is so fucked up. I'm so glad you're okay and I wish you the best of luck hun xxxx
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun! The cops said since he went away last time for 4 months for less then this he'll be charged much worse plus with my mom takig pictures of the bruises and pushing for the fullest prosicution he'll wither get send a packin or he'll be gone for atleast a year, maybe even prision..Click to expand...


Good!! What he did was absolutely horrible & completely unacceptable! :nope: Hopefully he can clean up and get his act together for LO. Take care hun xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> I think I told you by PM of my experience of a violent relationship. For me personally I hated the guy and still do, and never got into a relationship like that again. Because I knew in my head what I was looking for. Alot of these guys are controlling, play mind games, and very very jealous, they will text you all the time and check up on you. And sadly to say alot of them do some form of drugs (not always)
> Hope that helps slightly. You and your baby deserve a good man! :hugs: xx

Yeah you did. I'm glad to have some girls that understand. The hardest part for me is that next week is my 20 week ultrasound that we were so both looking forward too.. :cry: it'll all work out though.. I never want that again..


----------



## merakola

.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

emz_x said:


> No problem! And it's a great idea to take pictures. Get as much evidence as you can. You don't know how useful it could be :thumbup: I can't even begin to imagine how scary it must be. He needs to get off the heroin. Most people get so addicted that they start injecting it after only a few occasions of smoking it. I can't even believe that he'd risk his own baby's health by attacking you. That's just vile. And the things he said to you :nope:, so awful.

yeah my mom said the same thing. I just hope I never have to see him again.. It'll kill me just because of how much you fall in love with someone.. Ya know?
I know, the stuff is so addictive it's sad.. I kept asking him, which everything is a blur really, but I remember asking him why he'd risk hurting the baby and he really had the nerve to say he didn't care, I know he's got major angel problems anyway, but he totally blacks out so now maybe he'll learn something!!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

> that's good then ok so from what I'm hearing (my moms all fired up about your case ) is that in CA if he pleads guilty and is not deported he will be on formal probation for at least three years and a restraining order will be filed she also said that one of the most important things you can do is to write things down- any abuse ever, any time he's been bad to you or anyone else and find people without a criminal record to back you up and if there's any possibilty of him disputing your claims/trying for custody you need to find charactor witnesses for yourself and your family. Oh and depending on if he's here legally or not and if he has family here the state will most likely pay for it.

he's already on informal probation for trashing someones house, so close to the same thing, but I just hope he'll get the full amount of time being in jail so I can get over him before he gets out or he'll get deported. That's what I got my fingers crossed for. Tell your mom I said thank you soooooo much<3


----------



## dreabae

Im sorry sweetie =[. I didnt read the whole thread just your post but I hope he gets put away for a long lime. You dont need that. Youll be an amazing mom im sure!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

xSarahM said:


> I'm so sorry to hear all that :( you dont deserve that at all!
> and there's no way you'll be a horrible mum, i always see you posting and i think you're such a caring, kind person :blush: im you'll be an amazing mum!

Sarah your so sweet :hugs: you girls on here are what keeps me going everyday<3


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> Im sorry sweetie =[. I didnt read the whole thread just your post but I hope he gets put away for a long lime. You dont need that. Youll be an amazing mom im sure!

Thanks andrea<3 it's good to hear honestly. I think he's brought me down so much and I just haven't realized it yet. I just got out of the shower and I basically just cried.. This pregnancy is going to be so weird without someone kissing my tummy, rubbin my tummy, listenging to the heartbeat with in bed at night, and just getting love from.. I'm just trying to think possitive.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

merakola said:


> Just read what happened. That is just freaking horrible. When I was younger I saw my mom get beat up from her old boyfriends and I have absolutely no tolerance for domestic violence. You did not deserve that what so ever and I wish I was there to kick his asss. :growlmad: :gun:
> 
> I hope youre feeling okay hun. Very sorry you had to go through that. PM or add me on facebook if you ever want to talk : [email protected] :hugs:

you're a sweetheart<3 than you hunny. I'll add you when I get on!


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> that's good then ok so from what I'm hearing (my moms all fired up about your case ) is that in CA if he pleads guilty and is not deported he will be on formal probation for at least three years and a restraining order will be filed she also said that one of the most important things you can do is to write things down- any abuse ever, any time he's been bad to you or anyone else and find people without a criminal record to back you up and if there's any possibilty of him disputing your claims/trying for custody you need to find charactor witnesses for yourself and your family. Oh and depending on if he's here legally or not and if he has family here the state will most likely pay for it.
> 
> he's already on informal probation for trashing someones house, so close to the same thing, but I just hope he'll get the full amount of time being in jail so I can get over him before he gets out or he'll get deported. That's what I got my fingers crossed for. Tell your mom I said thank you soooooo much<3Click to expand...

I will :) and feel free to contact me anytime if you have any questions :flower:


----------



## pinklightbulb

Not ever in Teen parts, but saw this on unread posts page and wanted to give you some :hugs:


----------



## abbyg

so sorry for what youve been through, you sound very strong and wise and im sure youll do fine on your own:) all the best xxx


----------



## Mooshoo

:hugs: sending you love & hugs hun! It will seem hard but your much better without him, keep bein strong for you & bubba :thumbup: your doi. So well!! X


----------



## Emily louise

How have I missed this thread .. Skye cant belive you have gone through this your not well aswell, Lads are idiiots seriously us girls dont need them , When hes locked away and cant come near you or baby then you will feel at ease .. You have brilliant family and friends !! Asif he treated you like that im sure he will get a long time in The usa I believe the crime they do they pay for it in Jail they dont get off lightly 

here if you need me anyways xxx


----------



## syntaxerror

Keep mentioning deportation -- is he not a US citizen? That'd be ideal, I'd expect, if they could just kick him right out of the country.

It's not easy to lose someone you love, regardless of the circumstances. So sorry he put you through this.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

> I will and feel free to contact me anytime if you have any questions

thanks beautiful!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

pinklightbulb said:


> Not ever in Teen parts, but saw this on unread posts page and wanted to give you some :hugs:

Thanks Hun


----------



## oOskittlesOo

abbyg said:


> so sorry for what youve been through, you sound very strong and wise and im sure youll do fine on your own:) all the best xxx

Thanks hunny!! <3 :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Mooshoo said:


> :hugs: sending you love & hugs hun! It will seem hard but your much better without him, keep bein strong for you & bubba :thumbup: your doi. So well!! X

Thanks lovely!! <3 I hope things start getting better soon!


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> I will and feel free to contact me anytime if you have any questions
> 
> thanks beautiful!!Click to expand...

No problem :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

syntaxerror said:


> Keep mentioning deportation -- is he not a US citizen? That'd be ideal, I'd expect, if they could just kick him right out of the country.
> 
> It's not easy to lose someone you love, regardless of the circumstances. So sorry he put you through this.

He isn't, well the cop wasn't sure but he didn't think so.. I hope they get his ass outa here!! Thanks for yhe support girly<3


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Emily louise said:


> How have I missed this thread .. Skye cant belive you have gone through this your not well aswell, Lads are idiiots seriously us girls dont need them , When hes locked away and cant come near you or baby then you will feel at ease .. You have brilliant family and friends !! Asif he treated you like that im sure he will get a long time in The usa I believe the crime they do they pay for it in Jail they dont get off lightly
> 
> here if you need me anyways xxx

Thanks beautiful girl! :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

UPDATE:

someones really fucking bailed his ass out of jail!! My mom and dad an family are all really pissed, ready to did him and kill him!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> someones really fucking bailed his ass out of jail!! My mom and dad an family are all really pissed, ready to did him and kill him!

OMG! Hon, this is horrible. Did you get my PM?


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> someones really fucking bailed his ass out of jail!! My mom and dad an family are all really pissed, ready to did him and kill him!

what?!? :( :( it's what? like 5:30 there right? FILE A RESTRINING ORDER!! go to a hotel or something! just go somewhere where he cannot find you.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: I agree, get a restraining order on him!


----------



## syntaxerror

Oh no!
Who bails these people out? Jesus.


----------



## BrEeZeY

do not stay alone tonight!!!! please! if he was stupid enough to do that last night when he was pissed i cant imagine how pissed he will be for sitting in jail all day


----------



## HarlaHorse

Yeah I definitly would not stay anywhere where he'd find you, take someone with you and go to a motel or something sweetie.


----------



## dreabae

Go somewhereeee =[ He'll still have a trial hopefully to be put back!


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I know I don't post very much anymore so your not close with me or anything but seriously if you need to talk I'm here for you. I've been in an abusive relationship before.. Just not that extreme. It's ridiculous what he's done to you. 

I agree with above posts you NEED to file a restraining order asap and not be alone. Stay with someone or get a hotel room as previous posters have said. 

I hope your ok. I know it's hard but you've got to be strong and try to stay calm do you don't get over stressed. 

Seriously if you need to talk you can pm me


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Tanks for the loves everyone. The officer who booked him had to leave on another call, this was at 9am he was booked. He then found some stupid skanky bitch who's 40 and likes to have sex with young guys come bail him out, they went to my dads.. My dad went to school with her!! She has kids around our age!! She's nasty dirty and my dad told her what happened and she freaked, I guess he lied to her or something. She's gonna get stuck paying his most likely $10000 bail now because he obviously has no money! They didn't give him a court date until June!!! And I know, and will put $100 on this, he won't show up but if he stays around here he'll end up back in jail, I have people looking for him so we can catch him up and get him locked back up. Hopefully he'll go to his parents!! He needs to just go away and never come back. I feel so shitty having this all happen but I'm feeling good that now I'll get more ME time and now the baby choices can be mine!!! No one to ask if they like this or that! All me! I have to wait on a restraining order which will hopefully kick in tomorrow or Friday :/ the stupid legal system needs to just all go die because of how fucked up it is!! He's getting charged with child endangerment, domestic violence, plus some misdomenors (sorry shitty spelling)..
I hope that he just will disapear or something so I don't have to hear anything else.
Don't worry, I'm at my moms, moving back in. He doesn't have the balls to come knocking over here! My mom went off on him earlier when she got to my dads and that's when the stupid ass tears came along...


----------



## taylorxx

OMG I'm so sorry this happened. The justice system is SO fucked up. They let terrible criminals bail out and there are killers who only serve 5 years and are free. It's so bizarre. All they care about is MONEY. Sorry this subject really pisses me off lol.

I agree with what everyone said, go somewhere like a motel with your parents and stay for at least a night. He's most likely pissed and you don't know what he's thinking.. I would stay around your parents for awhile and try not to leave alone for awhile until things cool down. I'll be thinking of you & keeping you in my prayers! I wish you the best of luck hun, I hope you get that restraining order soon. Hopefully his ass will be back in jail asap. :hugs: xxx


----------



## kittycat18

I wasn't on-line lastnight Skye but I just seen this there now and holy lord :nope: I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through hunni xoxoxoxoxox I just can't believe someone bailed him out. I hope he gets put away for what he has done.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Good to hear you'll be safe at your moms and such! Just keep being carful restraining orders are good but they don't keep the guy away if he's dumb enough ya know? 
I'm not trying to scare you just reallyyyyy want you to be safe :thumbup: hopefully he'll back off now though and you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy. 

Good luck =]


----------



## Rhio92

:hugs: It's normal to feel bad after having an abuser arrested, I felt awful after calling the police on Connor's dad. 

Stay safe hun :hugs: I don't know your story as I'm mainly in teen parenting, but you can PM me at any time x


----------



## birdiex

I can't believe they've already bailed him out! I certainly hope she does end ip paying that money because then, most likely, she won't do it again! As for him, what he did was really scummy and I hope he gets dealt with somehow! Poor Skye, I'm always here if you need me sweet <3 x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

taylorxx said:


> OMG I'm so sorry this happened. The justice system is SO fucked up. They let terrible criminals bail out and there are killers who only serve 5 years and are free. It's so bizarre. All they care about is MONEY. Sorry this subject really pisses me off lol.
> 
> I agree with what everyone said, go somewhere like a motel with your parents and stay for at least a night. He's most likely pissed and you don't know what he's thinking.. I would stay around your parents for awhile and try not to leave alone for awhile until things cool down. I'll be thinking of you & keeping you in my prayers! I wish you the best of luck hun, I hope you get that restraining order soon. Hopefully his ass will be back in jail asap. :hugs: xxx

Thanks Taylor!! I've always thought the legal system sucked, especially around here. Seriously I think criminals move to my town because they know they'll get off easily.. It's disguisting! These piece of shit men n women need to be locked up and keep it that way. The officer said basically the only time someone can't be bailed out is when they're a killer.. My aunts friend was raped and beaten by a guy and he bailed out the same day and started a hit on her and her family so they had to move them out of town..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

kittycat18 said:


> I wasn't on-line lastnight Skye but I just seen this there now and holy lord :nope: I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through hunni xoxoxoxoxox I just can't believe someone bailed him out. I hope he gets put away for what he has done.

Thanks Chloe!! I love you!! Yeah I hope someone sees him on the street after his court date or something because now that he has felony charges it'll Just keep adding up charges with him not going to court.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Nervousmomtob said:


> Good to hear you'll be safe at your moms and such! Just keep being carful restraining orders are good but they don't keep the guy away if he's dumb enough ya know?
> I'm not trying to scare you just reallyyyyy want you to be safe :thumbup: hopefully he'll back off now though and you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy.
> 
> Good luck =]

Yeah the officer ssaid the same thing, I don't think he's that stupid but ya never know. Guys like this have something in their head wrong and I think a lit has to do with him seeing it growing up.. Which is sad because he'd be an amazing guy..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rhio92 said:


> :hugs: It's normal to feel bad after having an abuser arrested, I felt awful after calling the police on Connor's dad.
> 
> Stay safe hun :hugs: I don't know your story as I'm mainly in teen parenting, but you can PM me at any time x

Thanks babe. I just want this nasty feeling to go away but until the bruises do I dout it'll get better. :/


----------



## Rachyroux

big hugs to you and stay positive. And try to not say things like he'd be an amazing guy, because he isn't. And there's no point dwelling on it because you WILL find someone else. When I got out of my awful abusive relationship he had made me feel so awful about myself that I thought i'd never find anyone else. Now i'm crazily in love with a GREAT guy, and couldn't be happier, he's shown me that I didn't deserve what was done to me. He also doesn't deserve your compliments my sweet. You can do far better. The awful things he said to you he doesn't deserve you saying anything anywhere near nice about him. Try and repeat to yourself that you're better than him, xxx I hope he stays well clear from you. If not call the police straight away xxx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

birdiex said:


> I can't believe they've already bailed him out! I certainly hope she does end ip paying that money because then, most likely, she won't do it again! As for him, what he did was really scummy and I hope he gets dealt with somehow! Poor Skye, I'm always here if you need me sweet <3 x

Thanks beautiful!! Yeah I bet his bail was atleast $10000 and they mak you pay 10% on the spot so $1000 which he doesn't have $9000 or even $900 so he won't be able to pay it.. I keep remembering little details about yesterday that I wish I remembered when I talked to the cops! Like him telling me all I've ever cared about is money! Which is bullshit. That I'm a gold digger like all tge other hoes around here. Basically that he was only with me because I gave him good sex.. Disguisting stuff.. Love you Paige!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> big hugs to you and stay positive. And try to not say things like he'd be an amazing guy, because he isn't. And there's no point dwelling on it because you WILL find someone else. When I got out of my awful abusive relationship he had made me feel so awful about myself that I thought i'd never find anyone else. Now i'm crazily in love with a GREAT guy, and couldn't be happier, he's shown me that I didn't deserve what was done to me. He also doesn't deserve your compliments my sweet. You can do far better. The awful things he said to you he doesn't deserve you saying anything anywhere near nice about him. Try and repeat to yourself that you're better than him, xxx I hope he stays well clear from you. If not call the police straight away xxx

Don't forget to remind me o this again in a day or two! You're so right WTF was I thinking saying that?? God damn it.. He isn't worth 10 seconds of my time and I hope he stays far away because my brothers are ready to kill him plus my mom..


----------



## Rachyroux

Skyebo said:


> Don't forget to remind me o this again in a day or two! You're so right WTF was I thinking saying that?? God damn it.. He isn't worth 10 seconds of my time and I hope he stays far away because my brothers are ready to kill him plus my mom..

It's really sad hun, I defended my abuser before. It's quite common that we defend them. And when you look back you can't believe you did as they have been so evil and sick towards you. You just really do need to remind yourself that he IS a nasty, low life. Honestly, it'll sink in soon and you'll start falling out of feelings for him I promise. You liked the idea of him, not him. xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lillismommy

(I'm not a teen mom, so I hope you don't mind me coming in here)

Sweetie, you are young, beautiful, and have so much to live for. You do not need a piece of shit man coming into your life and breaking you to pieces. I am glad you have all the support from your family and that you can lean on them to get you through this rough time, but don't even consider what he could have been. It doesn't matter because that is not who he is. A man that can abuse (verbal or physical - in your case both) any female, let alone the mother of their child, is not someone that loves you.

Love doesn't mean perfection but it means...

Doing what you can to support the person you love.

Being there for the person you love.

Wanting to see the person you love get better and have a great life.

Smiling with that person.

And even after arguments, wanting to lay next to that person at night to comfort and protect them.

Doing things just to make them happy, not for anything in return.

And much more.

You can find someone that deserves you and deserves that sweet baby inside of your belly, but for now focus on you. Focus on that baby. Focus on creating the type of life you want to raise your child in now and forever. You can do it. 

:hugs:


----------



## Rachyroux

What the above poster said is spot on.
I thought I loved the guy who used to really hurt me mentally and physically, but when you get out of it and start to heal you realise you didn't love that person and they certainly didn't love or respect you. xx :hugs: xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Don't forget to remind me o this again in a day or two! You're so right WTF was I thinking saying that?? God damn it.. He isn't worth 10 seconds of my time and I hope he stays far away because my brothers are ready to kill him plus my mom..
> 
> It's really sad hun, I defended my abuser before. It's quite common that we defend them. And when you look back you can't believe you did as they have been so evil and sick towards you. You just really do need to remind yourself that he IS a nasty, low life. Honestly, it'll sink in soon and you'll start falling out of feelings for him I promise. You liked the idea of him, not him. xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

I hope so! I hate feeling like I love him when I know I really shouldn't. I guess it's just because of the times they aren't abusing they are a totally different person. Ya know? It's sad that so many men and women have to go through this hurt and I definitley wanna be someone to help others get out of it!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lillismommy said:


> (I'm not a teen mom, so I hope you don't mind me coming in here)
> 
> Sweetie, you are young, beautiful, and have so much to live for. You do not need a piece of shit man coming into your life and breaking you to pieces. I am glad you have all the support from your family and that you can lean on them to get you through this rough time, but don't even consider what he could have been. It doesn't matter because that is not who he is. A man that can abuse (verbal or physical - in your case both) any female, let alone the mother of their child, is not someone that loves you.
> 
> Love doesn't mean perfection but it means...
> 
> Doing what you can to support the person you love.
> 
> Being there for the person you love.
> 
> Wanting to see the person you love get better and have a great life.
> 
> Smiling with that person.
> 
> And even after arguments, wanting to lay next to that person at night to comfort and protect them.
> 
> Doing things just to make them happy, not for anything in return.
> 
> And much more.
> 
> You can find someone that deserves you and deserves that sweet baby inside of your belly, but for now focus on you. Focus on that baby. Focus on creating the type of life you want to raise your child in now and forever. You can do it.
> 
> :hugs:

oh my gosh Hun.. Thank you. Honestly thank you, that makes me feel so much better and really rememer what love IS not what the abuser says it is..


----------



## Rachyroux

I *Promise* with time it gets so much easier, the problem alot of women have is they go back to their abusers when the abusers claim to have changed. They pretty much never change. So I beg you not to go back. It'll just start again and it'll be worse than last time. I promise you're brave and strong enough to do this, and you don't need him you'll be a fantastic mummy xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> I *Promise* with time it gets so much easier, the problem alot of women have is they go back to their abusers when the abusers claim to have changed. They pretty much never change. So I beg you not to go back. It'll just start again and it'll be worse than last time. I promise you're brave and strong enough to do this, and you don't need him you'll be a fantastic mummy xx

Yeah I agree, I dout he'd change if he can't even change while I'm pregnant!! I put so much faith into him that he let down that's why it makes me sad also.. So you have trust issues from this?


----------



## Rachyroux

Despite this crappy relationship I was in, I've never had a good relationship. I was always either cheated on or used etc. So my trust issues are awful in general. 

However I never got into a relationship after the awful one, where I was worried about being hit again. I dunno if it was the same for you but the mental / verbal abuse started first for me before the hitting and genereal phsyical abuse, & So if I saw any sign of the verbal name calling, controlling and mind games again with a guy I would've left straight away.

Just remember you could've saved your life. And your babies. You never know. So think of it that way, and try to be happy :hugs: I know it's so hard.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> Despite this crappy relationship I was in, I've never had a good relationship. I was always either cheated on or used etc. So my trust issues are awful in general.
> 
> However I never got into a relationship after the awful one, where I was worried about being hit again. I dunno if it was the same for you but the mental / verbal abuse started first for me before the hitting and genereal phsyical abuse, & So if I saw any sign of the verbal name calling, controlling and mind games again with a guy I would've left straight away.
> 
> Just remember you could've saved your life. And your babies. You never know. So think of it that way, and try to be happy :hugs: I know it's so hard.

You've been so amazing the last day an a half :hugs: I really appreciate it. And yeah the name calling and stuff did start first, and it sucks because I actually hit him first.. This was months ago but that was alwas his excuse and I guess that might be why I stayed I always told myself he forgave me why can I forgive him. Until it kept happening.. I don't care who starts it but if the abuser keeps doing it even if you aren't it just shows it wasn't your fault and that's what it took me to leave. Tge last time it happened I tried leaving but I guess I "wasn't ready" I'm glad he didn't hurt the baby though that was all that went through my mind!! I need to make sure to take care of myself an that baby and I've never been one who "needs" a man so I'm lucky there.. 
I love how I have you and the other girls here to turn to!!


----------



## Rachyroux

Always here for you hun, I got out of the relationship 3+ years ago now, and it HAS affected me, but I just imagine how bad I would've been if i'd have stayed. I have no doubt i'd be hooked on drugs or dead by now. Which is an awful thought. Think of if he'd of badly hurt you in your stomach and ended up losing your baby? he's a *insert any insulting word here* And it doesn't matter if you hit him at some point. Guys like that will push you with name calling until you flip. So don't feel bad. My ex used to say "hit me, go on bitch hit me, fat bitch, just hit me" And I did, then he thumped me in the middle of a college corridoor and I hit my head against the wall, he said I hit him first I deserved it, ( I only gave him that ONE slap accross the face, he'd been hitting me for months). The worst thing is many people witnessed it. One person came to see if I was ok then quickly disappeared when my ex came towards me.., no one reported it, and everyone just looked away. You can do it hun. I promise. You will have a beautiful baby and that baby will be your everything. He doesn't deserve either of you xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> Always here for you hun, I got out of the relationship 3+ years ago now, and it HAS affected me, but I just imagine how bad I would've been if i'd have stayed. I have no doubt i'd be hooked on drugs or dead by now. Which is an awful thought. Think of if he'd of badly hurt you in your stomach and ended up losing your baby? he's a *insert any insulting word here* And it doesn't matter if you hit him at some point. Guys like that will push you with name calling until you flip. So don't feel bad. My ex used to say "hit me, go on bitch hit me, fat bitch, just hit me" And I did, then he thumped me in the middle of a college corridoor and I hit my head against the wall, he said I hit him first I deserved it, ( I only gave him that ONE slap accross the face, he'd been hitting me for months). The worst thing is many people witnessed it. One person came to see if I was ok then quickly disappeared when my ex came towards me.., no one reported it, and everyone just looked away. You can do it hun. I promise. You will have a beautiful baby and that baby will be your everything. He doesn't deserve either of you xx

wow maybe our ex's need to be together. They'd get along great.. Sounds just like him!! These guys that act like this are seriously never going to be happy, or atleast I hope not!!! Piece of shit fags.. Ahhhhh it feels good to get stuff out ya know!!


----------



## Lillismommy

It just makes me so sad to read when women get abused. I don't mean this in a condescending way, but because I am getting old wacko:) I just want to SHAKE you and make you realize what you could have in the future and what you DESERVE to have. Why the hell should you settle for anything less than the best? You should not.

Who wants a man that calls them names? My husband and I don't even call each other by our first names. We call each other honey. If he ever called me a name other than anything loving, he would be gone. I won't even settle for a mistake, because screw that. I'm a treasure, and he better know it.

Who wants a man that hits them? My husband would kick someone's ass for even looking at me the wrong way, let alone touch me. Your man is suppose to be your protector, not the person harming you. 

Who wants a man that is not around all the time? When I had a c-section to deliver my daughter, my husband stayed with me the entire time at the hospital and wiped my ass when I went potty, even though I was bleeding, because I needed help. He stood me up and gave me a shower in the hospital so that I would be clean and because I couldn't do it myself. He did all of this out of love without peeping one word of complaint because that is what you do when you love someone.

Who wants a man that can't support them? It's true that money doesn't buy love, but it helps make life easier. And even though my husband isn't rich, he goes to work every single day to make sure he can support us and provide for his family that he LOVES. And even if he had to sell lemonade on the side street to make $5 one day, I know he would do it because he would want to make sure he did everything he can to contribute to our family.

Who wants a man that does drugs? The second we found out I was pregnant, my husband quit smoking. Why? Because he didn't even want to chance that something would go wrong with the baby if I inhaled second and smoke. He wanted to try his best to live a healthy life so he can be around to watch his child grow up. He wanted us to raise our child together, as healthy as possible.

Who wants a man that their parents don't approve of? In most cases (because I know there are some sorry ass moms out there, but yours sounds lovely) from the second our mothers found out that they were pregnant with us, they had all these dreams for us. Think about what you want for your child. Does having a loser partner that abuses them and breaks them down show up on your list of hopes and dreams for your child? Most likely lot. There is NO reason your mom (or dad) would not approve of a man unless there was something wrong with him that they see in their eyes isn't good enough for their daughter. My mom and dad have always told me this and I believe it to my core "We are the only two people on this earth that love you and do not want anything in return for our love". They want what is best for you, so believe them when they tell you, you deserve better. 

Please understand that i'm not posting this to talk about how wonderful my husband is and to go on bragging. That is not my point. My point is, YOU deserve all those things and should NEVER settle for anything less. Ever. 

I hate to see someone young and beautiful so ripped a part from an asshole who has nothing to offer you but trouble and heartache. NOTHING good will EVER come out of him. 

Stay far away from him Skye, and don't even look back! One day when you find a man that can do all those things (above) for you and you are truly genuinely in love, you will not believe you ever allowed some ******* to even look at you the wrong way.

You deserve greatness. Feel it. Believe it. And Pursue it. It is really all in your hands.

Okay, i'm done! :mrgreen:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh my gosh that was the most amazing post I've ever read, ever! Thank you so much and I know you're right an eventually things will get easier. It's just the waiting game until then!!


----------



## Rachyroux

The lady above Is completely right. I even want to go back in time and shake myself. The only reason I didn't leave is that I was 15, I was shy/quiet, loved my family more than anything, and he went into horrible descriptions of how he'd kill each member of my family if I left. So I was too scared, and he knew this. When I left he ofcourse didn't attack my family. Alot of these men are insecure themselves. Idiots..
You can do it Skye, it's hard to be alone but it's better than being with a violent piece of s**t 
I've seen his gfs after me and looks like they got hooked on drugs. They look like heroin addicts... skinny as hell (unhealthy skinny) and drained. He didn't do heroin when I was with him but when I left he apparently started on all sorts of stuff.
Be happy you got out now. It gets easier from here xx


----------



## Lillismommy

You are welcome honey. Muahhh. :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> The lady above Is completely right. I even want to go back in time and shake myself. The only reason I didn't leave is that I was 15, I was shy/quiet, loved my family more than anything, and he went into horrible descriptions of how he'd kill each member of my family if I left. So I was too scared, and he knew this. When I left he ofcourse didn't attack my family. Alot of these men are insecure themselves. Idiots..
> You can do it Skye, it's hard to be alone but it's better than being with a violent piece of s**t
> I've seen his gfs after me and looks like they got hooked on drugs. They look like heroin addicts... skinny as hell (unhealthy skinny) and drained. He didn't do heroin when I was with him but when I left he apparently started on all sorts of stuff.
> Be happy you got out now. It gets easier from here xx

wow that sounds horrid!!!! I'd be scared myself if he said that. He'd told me more then once he'd kill me if I left but he's to scared!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

He just called me.. :/


----------



## kittycat18

Skyebo said:


> He just called me.. :/

And........?


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> He just called me.. :/

dont give in to it! you're stronger than that :hugs: even if he says he's sorry I would let him no where near me because he is an addict and he is abusive.


----------



## Lillismommy

Skyebo said:


> He just called me.. :/

He's going to call. He's going to apologize. And, he's going to say all the right things to make you feel bad and guilty and want to get back with him. He's lying and he's not genuine. Keep that in mind. 

You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better. You deserve better.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

kittycat18 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> He just called me.. :/
> 
> And........?Click to expand...

I didn't know who it was because he called me by my nickname skyebo and I asked who it was n he asked what I was doing so I hung up.. We called the police to tell them he true contacting me but he called from a restricted number.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I hung up. He hasn't called again.. Gosh I hate this. I'm not answering private numbers.. I might change my number but I gotta wait.


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> He just called me.. :/
> 
> And........?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know who it was because he called me by my nickname skyebo and I asked who it was n he asked what I was doing so I hung up.. We called the police to tell them he true contacting me but he called from a restricted number.Click to expand...

good for you! I know it must be hard but you just need to stay strong :hugs: and you might want to consider changing your number.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> He just called me.. :/
> 
> And........?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know who it was because he called me by my nickname skyebo and I asked who it was n he asked what I was doing so I hung up.. We called the police to tell them he true contacting me but he called from a restricted number.Click to expand...
> 
> good for you! I know it must be hard but you just need to stay strong :hugs: and you might want to consider changing your number.Click to expand...

So hard.. I felt my heart start beating faster as soon as I realized it was him.. I hope he just drops off the face of the earth n my moms calling about changing my number..


----------



## preppymommy

Skyebo said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittycat18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> He just called me.. :/
> 
> And........?Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't know who it was because he called me by my nickname skyebo and I asked who it was n he asked what I was doing so I hung up.. We called the police to tell them he true contacting me but he called from a restricted number.Click to expand...
> 
> good for you! I know it must be hard but you just need to stay strong :hugs: and you might want to consider changing your number.Click to expand...
> 
> So hard.. I felt my heart start beating faster as soon as I realized it was him.. I hope he just drops off the face of the earth n my moms calling about changing my number..Click to expand...

That's good then :thumbup: just stay strong, and my mom says that if he tries to dispute paternity and there's a possibilty he could be deported you need to get a dna sample sooner rather than later.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

preppymommy said:


> So hard.. I felt my heart start beating faster as soon as I realized it was him.. I hope he just drops off the face of the earth n my moms calling about changing my number..

That's good then :thumbup: just stay strong, and my mom says that if he tries to dispute paternity and there's a possibilty he could be deported you need to get a dna sample sooner rather than later.[/QUOTE]

oh good to know! I'm still trying to figure out if I should put him as the father on the birth cirtificate so he has to pay child support (if he ever gets a job or stays in the USA)


----------



## Rachyroux

Change your number then only give it to family for a while xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

We're working on it Rach!! They're at lunch right now..


----------



## Mooshoo

Keep strong love your doing great. You deserve much more than that waste of space!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Mooshoo said:


> Keep strong love your doing great. You deserve much more than that waste of space!

:haha: I like that refference!! <3 thanks mama!


----------



## nadinek

your doing so good hon!! i woulnd't put him on the birth certificate at all. the child support you might get (if he gets a job or doesnt get deported) wouldn't be worht having to track him down to agree with things you need him to agree to, or to get his permision to take your child out of the country or to later on get his permission for someone who will be a real daddy to adopt them. seriously, not so worth it!! and it doesn't sound like he'll be likely to pay child supoort anyway, so what would you get out of it? nothing!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

nadinek said:


> your doing so good hon!! i woulnd't put him on the birth certificate at all. the child support you might get (if he gets a job or doesnt get deported) wouldn't be worht having to track him down to agree with things you need him to agree to, or to get his permision to take your child out of the country or to later on get his permission for someone who will be a real daddy to adopt them. seriously, not so worth it!! and it doesn't sound like he'll be likely to pay child supoort anyway, so what would you get out of it? nothing!

Oh I forgot to add I talked to this lady the victim witness program in my area and she said there's no need to put him on, I can get some help from the state if I really need it, and if I have him on the birth cirtificate it could lead to custody battles.


----------



## nadinek

such good news. i hope he stays away from you he's scum for doing this when your carrying a baby.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Skyebo said:


> preppymommy said:
> 
> 
> So hard.. I felt my heart start beating faster as soon as I realized it was him.. I hope he just drops off the face of the earth n my moms calling about changing my number..
> 
> That's good then :thumbup: just stay strong, and my mom says that if he tries to dispute paternity and there's a possibilty he could be deported you need to get a dna sample sooner rather than later.Click to expand...




> oh good to know! I'm still trying to figure out if I should put him as the father on the birth cirtificate so he has to pay child support (if he ever gets a job or stays in the USA)

Trust me, that little bit of extra money that he probably won't pay is nowhere near worth the risk of him filing for visitation, custody, etc. If you want to leave the country with her, you have to get his permission. If you want to move, you have to inform him. If you don't want him around, then don't put him on the b/c.


ETA: Just read the other posts. :dohh:


----------



## BeansMommy

Wow, that's not okay. Please do not involve yourself with someone who obviously has an addiction and some possible underlying mental problems.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Oh girls I wish I could begin to tell you how much I love you all!! Thank youfor al the support!! <3


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Forgot to add!! This morning the DA finally got the report and sent over my papers for the restraining order so that's all worked out now- they said they don't want him on the street an if I know anywhere he could he and trys contactig me again they'll go to each adress too look for him! Next Wednesday I have to meet with an investigator so they can figure out whatever else they need and give them the pics my moms taken so they have that also.


----------



## preppymommy

Yay! that's awesome :)


----------



## jc_catt

:0 I'm so sorry DX That's horrible!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I'm going to shoot someone!! He's going around telling people that I said I was gonna call the grab the broomstick n hit myself with it then call the cops on him!! Seriously? I'm gonna post the pics for you guys just so you can see. Like I'd really hit myself so har i'd give myself welts and bruises then call the cops on him!!


----------



## preppymommy

jc_catt said:


> :0 I'm so sorry DX That's horrible!

wait I'm confused? the DA gave her the restraining order.. which is good? I thought?


----------



## 20102001

preppymommy said:


> jc_catt said:
> 
> 
> :0 I'm so sorry DX That's horrible!
> 
> wait I'm confused? the DA gave her the restraining order.. which is good? I thought?Click to expand...

I think she means the whole situation .. :flower:


----------



## Rachyroux

Hun he's obviously going to bad mouth you and turn it around on you, that's what they do. Ignore it, he's not going to tell everyone he beat you, they never do. He probably want's a reaction from you even if it is negative. Don't get worked up, it's what he wants. YOU know the truth that's all that matters x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> Hun he's obviously going to bad mouth you and turn it around on you, that's what they do. Ignore it, he's not going to tell everyone he beat you, they never do. He probably want's a reaction from you even if it is negative. Don't get worked up, it's what he wants. YOU know the truth that's all that matters x

Youre right lol. Screw that- I don't need to care!!!


----------



## Rachyroux

Nope, mine went round saying all SORTS of shit when I broke up with him, all blaming me ofcourse. It's what they do, don't even react to it, as that's what he wants. If people are your real friends they wont doubt what you say as the truth :flow: xx


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Rachyroux said:


> Nope, mine went round saying all SORTS of shit when I broke up with him, all blaming me ofcourse. It's what they do, don't even react to it, as that's what he wants. If people are your real friends they wont doubt what you say as the truth :flow: xx

Yeah, my friends sister was the one who heard him say it and she basically told him that he better not say shit like that around her because she knew he was a liar. So I'm just glad that no one believe that bullshit that he's trying to pull, and know that I would never do that.


----------



## NewMommy17

Similar Fob's Smhhh only he hasn't abused me yet im going to prevent it for the future we haven't seen eachother in a while so i know when we see each other its going down ! Jerks


----------



## oOskittlesOo

NewMommy17 said:


> Similar Fob's Smhhh only he hasn't abused me yet im going to prevent it for the future we haven't seen eachother in a while so i know when we see each other its going down ! Jerks

Wish I couldve prevented it!! Make sure you keep your head up beautiful girl!


----------



## Rachyroux

:hugs: Skye, look at it this way sweet- at least you've prevented worse situations, which I can guarentee, would have happened. I nearly died at 16 because of the scumbag I was with. :hugs: Chin up ladies, and be strong you do NOT have to put up with this behaviour. He doesn't love you, if he loved you he wouldn't hurt you in any way. xxx


----------



## Leah_xx

Skye I'm so sorry he did that. 
Just read through the whole thread and holy crap.
:hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Leah_xx said:


> Skye I'm so sorry he did that.
> Just read through the whole thread and holy crap.
> :hugs:

Thanks Leah<3 yeah it's been a crazy last couple days..


----------



## Leah_xx

I think we all are having pretty crazy days. 
your not alone


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Leah_xx said:


> I think we all are having pretty crazy days.
> your not alone

Glad i'm not the only one!!


----------

